# Bumper repair?



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Is ther anyway to repair the front bumper ie: plastic welding or some sort of auto body repair (fill)? I did something really stupid a little while ago and put a nice hole (not all the way through) in my front bumper. It looks repairable if someone knew what they were doing.....any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

this is gonna sound goofy but a body shop CAN fill it with epoxy and/or fiberglass and you would never know it was there. Expensive, but effective.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok cool. I was just wondering because of the "flex" in the plastic any sort of fill/fibreglass it would crack. Expensive?, probley less than a new bumper  Thanks.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Just like bondo body shops have a flexible filler, to repair that kind of damage.I had my body shop fill my tag holes with it.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

That's good to know! Thanks for your help. :cheers


----------

